# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Glass balustrade costs/ fitting

## barney118

I am considering using glass balustrading for my internal stairs does anyone have an idea of costs per l/m. I have been quoted upto $650 l/m and as low as $200 for horizontal sections. I have tried some glass firms but they seem to want to sell glass only then it's how do I fit it out etc. Has anyone undertaking a DIY fit out.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

There are a number of online shops for 'pool fencing', which I assume is pretty similar. I guess the issue is going to be that going up a staircase is likely to mean custom shapes rather than standard rectangles of glass.  
Anyway, if you haven't already it might be worth looking at the pool fencing sites. I'd imagine you can buy the brackets and then get glass gut to size and toughened from a glass shop.

----------


## Renopa

What about the big green shed?  I saw some panels there a few months ago and was surprised at the price, it was cheaper than expected.  Might be worth a try?

----------


## Gaza

For balustrade you need a rail that's not mounted to glass so in event of glass braking you can't fall through the opening  
It's not hard to do just buy fitting make up templates from Mdf send off to glass guys to fabricate and toughen   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> For balustrade you need a rail that's not mounted to glass so in event of glass braking you can't fall through the opening  
> It's not hard to do just buy fitting make up templates from Mdf send off to glass guys to fabricate and toughen   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

   I think I have seen rail attached to glass but continuous and won't break free from supports if glass breaks.

----------


## barney118

Gaza what about the frameless where the rail connects through  holes in the glass. I have talked to some glass people they just want to sell the glass.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

Can use glass mounted brackets but have you to have mountings on multiple glass panels so if one breaks the rail stays plus have brackets off walls at each end of a run  
Rail can be timber or steel / alloy  
You will need to engineer solution your self unless using a company to supply and install   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> You will need to engineer solution your self unless using a company to supply and install   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  I'm not finding it easy either.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

general stairs might be good starting point there are heaps of glass handrail guys around

----------

